# Hasnt Came Yet



## LittleVo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,
2 weeks ago i ordered a DSTWO Flash Cart and its been like Three Weeks now
and im startin to wonder if it ripped me of..-.- Ive been ripped of 2 times already 
on online shopping and just want to know is it going to come?I thought the maxium is 2 weeks?


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 5, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 2 weeks ago i ordered a DSTWO Flash Cart and its been like Three Weeks now
> and im startin to wonder if it ripped me of..-.- Ive been ripped of 2 times already
> on online shopping and just want to know is it going to come?I thought the maxium is 2 weeks?



During Xmas season, the max time is EIGHT weeks.

TWO is the MINIMUM, and FIVE is STANDARD.

Just be patient


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 5, 2010)

you must be patient my friend, the delivery takes usually 2-5 weeks max furthermore with christmas the max time increase to 8 weeks


----------



## LittleVo (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohh thankss guyss i heard it usally comes at 2 weekss well thanx!


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 5, 2010)

I read somewhere recently that the Hong Kong postal service is severly back logged.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hong Kong post is lagging recently. Possibly due to upcoming Thanksgiving.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 6, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Hong Kong post is lagging recently. Possibly due to upcoming *Christmas*.



Even now, there's a crapload of people ordering from china to get flashcarts, electronics and cheap import toys for christmas.

Shit, the last day for the US that would guarantee an order would arrive by christmas through HK airmail was OCT 29th!

...that doesn't mean that if you bought a card on oct 29th you won't get it until christmas, but that's the maximum time it would take.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 6, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if it shipped on october  18th? its not thanksgiving/chirstmas season yet.......


----------



## taken (Nov 6, 2010)

I ordered on the 9th of october. it said it was shipped on the 11th of october and I am still waiting date now is 6 november.


----------



## Issac (Nov 6, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> *2 weeks ago* i ordered a DSTWO Flash Cart and its been *like Three Weeks now*
> and im startin to wonder if it ripped me of..-.- Ive been ripped of 2 times already
> on online shopping and just want to know is it going to come?I thought the maxium is 2 weeks?



So it's been three weeks since you ordered two weeks ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, but as everyone has said, it does take some time. You can rest assured that you wont be ripped off by shoptemp atleast


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Just be patient and wait for your order. Everthing takes time. Since it is near Thankgiving and near Christmas, imports will take longer.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 6, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> I ordered on the 9th of october. it said it was shipped on the 11th of october and I am still waiting date now is 6 november.



it's weird i ordered after you in 10 october and i received my order in 2 november
i advise you to patient a bit more (few days) and if you don't receive your parcel open a ticket and contact them, anyway you don't have to worry


----------



## taken (Nov 6, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know I'd have to wait. I had a ticket with the support people they said wait. If i haven't received my parcel after the 5 week, get back to them.


----------



## CWaffles (Nov 8, 2010)

I ordered on 10/13 and on 10/15 it showed as shipped.  At US post it sat at "Foreign Acceptance" for almost a month until this past weekend when the status changed to Foriegn International Dispatch and shows that it finall left Hong Kong on 11/6.  So, it seems that Hong Kong poost is WAY backlogged.  Just hang tight, it will get to you eventually.


----------



## grubbymitts (Nov 14, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> I ordered on the 9th of october. it said it was shipped on the 11th of october and I am still waiting date now is 6 november.



You're from the UK.  Flashcards are considered illegal here now so may have been picked up by customs (really not likely considering how many items ship in to the UK and how many customs officials there are, but still a possibility).  It's the risk you take.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 14, 2010)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-- I don't even see how your country's customs officials would know it's a flashcard. They're marked "PC Cards" when they're shipped to the states.


----------



## taken (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, I ordered on the 28 of september that one came on 12 of october no trouble at all.
so I ordered on the 9th and I am still waiting.


----------



## MasterChaosZX56 (Nov 14, 2010)

I ordered my Acekard2i on October 24th and it just shipped today. Just be patient.


----------



## -Marco23- (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered my acekard 2.1 the 19th of october, shipped the 3rd and arrived the 13th


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2010)

MasterChaosZX56 said:
			
		

> I ordered my Acekard2i on October 24th and it just shipped today. Just be patient.


it was shipped by Shoptemp way before that (orders are shipped within 24 business hours after payment)
you probably mean "it left hong-kong" or "it took the plane"


----------



## BobaFett70 (Nov 16, 2010)

For those in the UK, just to let you know ordered my DSTwo with free delivery on 20 October, was shipped on 22 October and just received it on 16 November ..... so be patient, it will come


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone that buys from DealExtreme has enough patience for ShopTemp, I'd imagine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I waited about a month and probably 10 days for my pandora battery, but it did get here. I've yet to order anything from ShopTemp though.


----------



## FinalSlash (Nov 17, 2010)

Got a replacement on my Acekard 2i that shipped on the 27th and I have yet to receive it!


----------



## taken (Nov 18, 2010)

BobaFett70 said:
			
		

> For those in the UK, just to let you know ordered my DSTwo with free delivery on 20 October, was shipped on 22 October and just received it on 16 November ..... so be patient, it will come


Your are lucky I ordered on the 9th october, shipped 11th october, and I am still waiting.


----------



## Dead1nside (Nov 22, 2010)

I also ordered on the 9th October to the UK, thinking that this would perhaps beat the Christmas rush. I did go with free shipping but registered though.

It's been stuck at 'arrival at transit office of exchange' in Shenzen since the 13th. Looking forward to getting it. Glad to know that some other UK people are waiting too.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine came today 7th week in. From 9th october.  so i will say sorry shoptemp.

Just got to wait, for my other parcel.


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2010)

1) the hong kong post is really slow during christmas yes, so they've started using different shipment methods:
--- China post
--- Swiss Post
--- UK xmas shipping (inbetween express and regular shipping, quite cheap, fast) available in the UK only

2) if you dont receive your orders within 8 weeks you get a full refund or a free reshipment.

3) all other shops in the area have the same delays, the same shipment methods and all. So they're all equal when it comes to shipping.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead1nside said:
			
		

> I also ordered on the 9th October to the UK, thinking that this would perhaps beat the Christmas rush. I did go with free shipping but registered though.
> 
> It's been stuck at 'arrival at transit office of exchange' in Shenzen since the 13th. Looking forward to getting it. Glad to know that some other UK people are waiting too.


I too ordered a DSTWO through free shipping with the added fee of registered post.
i think the main waits at Shenzhen, as i ordered mine recently on the 16th of this month, and i received the same status as yours on the 18th, at which its been stuck on. Seeing as how mine arrived at Shenzhen so fast, i think the listings gone back to being up to date again, and we'll get our flashcards soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(hope so)


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 23, 2010)

I ordered my "USB development board" on the 7th.

And this is the latest update since the 16th : *departure from outward office of exchange*

Does this mean it's already being shipped to my country or is it still stuck in guangzhou?


----------



## Sylar1 (Nov 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Anyone that buys from DealExtreme has enough patience for ShopTemp, I'd imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must be lucky then, me, my friend, and brother all ordered Acekard 2.1's from DE shipping to the US, we ordered them on different days, they each took roughly 10 days to get here


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 26, 2010)

LoL I read the title wrong... =S

Anyway, I remember it wasn't until 4 weeks I got my AceKard 2i. Don't worry, yours will come soon. Well by now, you must of got it.


----------



## SectionX (Nov 26, 2010)

how crappy isnt this service? so I ordered my Acecard 2i on nov5th and it said shipped on nov6th. It hasn't left Hong-Kong yet, so why is it called SHIPPED? Damn, this postal service is probably beat by someone bicyling with the post from the other side of the world. How sad isn't that? this is the last time I use shoptemp.


----------



## Guyver (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm on my 5th week


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> how crappy isnt this service? so I ordered my Acecard 2i on nov5th and it said shipped on nov6th. It hasn't left Hong-Kong yet, so why is it called SHIPPED? Damn, this postal service is probably beat by someone bicyling with the post from the other side of the world. How sad isn't that? this is the last time I use shoptemp.
> It's been stated many times but it's not ShopTemp's fault. The entire postal system in Hong Kong is in shambles at the moment, any company using the regular post is going to be experiencing delays. That's why ShopTemp introduced new shipping services to allow customers to avoid this. I know that doesn't help you specifically but there's no point blaming them.
> 
> And of course it should say shipped if it's been posted - shipped means it's in the postal network and is out of ShopTemp's direct control. Just because it hasn't left Hong Kong doesn't mean it isn't shipped.
> ...


Did you choose standard delivery?


----------



## Dead1nside (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I'm really pretty pleased now. I've got a card here from Royal Mail saying they've got my package from Shop Temp (judging by the tracking number). That'd be exactly three weeks, not bad. Got it rearranged to be redelivered on Friday, can't wait.


----------



## joe90 (Dec 1, 2010)

I did pay for the quickest delivery, and it did arrive in 5 days (including over a weekend)


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 2, 2010)

6 weeks of waiting,sitting by the window,crying at night loosing my head...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Till now my DSTWO didn't arriv.ed


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 2, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> 6 weeks of waiting,sitting by the window,crying at night loosing my head......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had ordered mine back on October 29th and it finally arrived yesterday December 1st.

Just have patience it'll arrive soon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> 6 weeks of waiting,sitting by the window,crying at night loosing my head......








I hope that isn't serious.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 2, 2010)

yes it is....


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> yes it is....


How!? You don't have a flashcart. Amazing. Go play something else for the meanwhile.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 3, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Freezer6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're soooo cute


----------

